# OBGYN question CPT 96160 for postpartum care?



## daniel (Feb 9, 2017)

Question, our OB doctors started using this new code CPT 96160 during a post-partum visit. 

Is this billable, and if so. What is required to bill this out, any modifiers to break the global apply?

As of now I assume it’s inclusive to the postpartum care.

Appreciate your input.

Thank You
Daniel Guckenburg


----------



## kathyvl74 (Feb 9, 2017)

the obgyn office I work for uses 96160 for administering an Edinburgh depression scale to the patient. The patient fills the form out and a score is computed, the nurse or provider assesses the score. The form is placed in the patient chart. Some insurances do deny as global, some pay, and some apply to patient responsibility. This CPT replaces 99420, which we have billed for years since the state of IL mandated prenatal and postnatal depression screenings.
You didn't mention why the providers are wanting to bill 96160, I am assuming for depression screening??


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2017)

*follow-up CPT 96160*

Yes, for postpartum depression.  I don’t see any separate form or score in the patients chart tho.  If it is not there, should we not bill?  If it is there, should we bill even if the payer denies then write off?


----------



## daniel (Feb 14, 2017)

any takers


----------



## kathyvl74 (Feb 14, 2017)

You have to have something documented. How are you administering the depression scale?


----------

